# Hegemony is not freedom...



## Lisa B (Aug 4, 2008)

The smell of victory does not, necessarilly, mirror the scent of freedom.   	

Freedom exists past, present and future inside the minds eye.


You can never experience freedom at its purest.


You may never be free.


Hegemony has binded you so tightly, SO tightly, that you cannot see.


You are unaware of its mere existance in a world within which you believe that freedom is the life you lead today.


We are not free.


Neither you, nor me.


Borders, paperwork, government, legislation, boundries, rules and money.


You may not wake up today and decide to be in china tomorrow 

without first traversing several steps of string to get there.


We are no longer wonderers.


But we ARE here.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 10, 2008)

KEEP TAKING THE TABLETS


----------

